# Opinions on motherboards/video cards



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm looking at starting to put together a new system using the i7 2600K processor. It's an LGA1155. I'm looking at the various ASUS, Gygabyte and MSI boards for that processor. Any opinions or recommendations?

For a video card, I want something with DVI for a regular monitor and HDMI to connect to a TV. I'm not a gamer but want something that will look good on a 52 inch Samsung LCD. I'm sure the folks here will have some good ideas on what to use.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I would hit newegg and just take a look at the reviews. New boards and video cards come out so often now that it's probably going to be easier to make a good decision based on feedback of people who bought them. Things can look great on paper but not work well later.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Second the suggestion to check Newegg. I built an i7 PC about a year ago & the parts are probably all outdated now. Love Newegg -- I think I might be personally keeping them afloat with all the money I've spent over the last 10 years ;-0


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I go to Newegg a lot. They're one of my major resources. I just also wanted to get some opinions from some of the people here. Lots of technical knowledge in this group.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

TigerDirect has far better pictures and descriptions of their boards than NewEgg.

I just wish I could find one with more than two PCI slots. I had one with four a few years ago, but a lightning strike obsoleted it.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

SayWhat? said:


> TigerDirect has far better pictures and descriptions of their boards than NewEgg.
> 
> I just wish I could find one with more than two PCI slots. I had one with four a few years ago, but a lightning strike obsoleted it.


Take a look on CompUSA.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ Same as TigerDirect, GlobalPC and a few others. All the same ownership.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> TigerDirect has far better pictures and descriptions of their boards than NewEgg.
> 
> I just wish I could find one with more than two PCI slots. I had one with four a few years ago, but a lightning strike obsoleted it.


 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121508

has 3 pci..
I just bought the older BOXDH55HC that also has 3 for a server I have.. needed a couple PCI due to some old hardware I needed to reuse..


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> ^^ Same as TigerDirect, GlobalPC and a few others. All the same ownership.


And Circuit City as well.

See more at Systemax: http://www.systemax.com/techproducts.html


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The ASUS P8P67 appears to be their only 1155 board that supports 3 PCI slots. I have no experience with it.


----------



## Lucavex (Apr 26, 2011)

As far as video cards are concerned, any of the nVidia GT (or GTX) line, or ATI's Radeon HD line will do you just fine for a great HD picture and decent gaming performance.

Pick one with at least 512mb of video memory, and you'll be smooth sailing for a long time coming.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I use Tigerdirect. Fast shipping out the door.

I always use ASUS and NVidia combo's, and have never had a failure. I am an AMD processor guy, so no specific recommendations.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

why do you need a separate video card?

newegg has plenty of 1155 boards w/ hdmi and dvi, and there is a dual hdmi board on there also.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

brant said:


> why do you need a separate video card?
> 
> newegg has plenty of 1155 boards w/ hdmi and dvi, and there is a dual hdmi board on there also.


Depends on the basic usage of the machine - if you are just worried about movie playback then the built in cards are acceptable, if you are building a game machine built in cards suck


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

After checking local Fry's, read review and buy from it - you'll have plenty time to play with with it and return back if it not fit in your spec/requirements.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

wingrider01 said:


> Depends on the basic usage of the machine - if you are just worried about movie playback then the built in cards are acceptable, if you are building a game machine built in cards suck


right, and the OP said he wasn't a gamer. i deduced that by connecting it to the tv, the OP is interested in video playback.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Yes, more likely used for video and daily use than games. I know, overkill for that.



brant said:


> why do you need a separate video card?
> 
> newegg has plenty of 1155 boards w/ hdmi and dvi, and there is a dual hdmi board on there also.


Yes, I've been reading more on there and elsewhere about the 1155 motherboards. Most of the H67 boards are Micro ATX and are specifically for HTPCs and don't allow for many disk drives, etc. However, the new Z68 boards seem to be good mid-level enthusiast boards that also have HDMI and also will run two or more video cards. They have SATA-2 and usb3.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

[No such SATA III, it's just SATA-2 with support 1.5/3 and 6 Gbps interface speed]


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

P Smith said:


> [No such SATA III, it's just SATA-2 with support 1.5/3 and 6 Gbps interface speed]


Yes, typo.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

brant said:


> right, and the OP said he wasn't a gamer. i deduced that by connecting it to the tv, the OP is interested in video playback.


Would still prefer a discrete video card, if there is a issue with a built in card the whole system is dead, with a discrete just swap it out. The functionality of the chipsets and memory for a discrete card are light years ahead of the built in chipsets, dedicated video memory as compared to system shared to name one. for another drivers are more likely to be updated and improved for discrete cards as compared to built in

The only systems we use built in chipsets for are ones that will do Office applications and web surfing


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

wingrider01 said:


> Would still prefer a discrete video card, if there is a issue with a built in card the whole system is dead, with a discrete just swap it out. The functionality of the chipsets and memory for a discrete card are light years ahead of the built in chipsets, dedicated video memory as compared to system shared to name one. for another drivers are more likely to be updated and improved for discrete cards as compared to built in
> 
> The only systems we use built in chipsets for are ones that will do Office applications and web surfing


the new on-board video with the core ix processors is built into the cpu; the mobo has no video chipset.

they are more than capable, far advanced from what was available only a couple of years ago.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

brant said:


> the new on-board video with the core ix processors is built into the cpu; the mobo has no video chipset.
> 
> they are more than capable, far advanced from what was available only a couple of years ago.


True, the cpu can do HD, and will work with 3D if you have the correct video card or cards. It may take two (SLI) to do the 3D, not sure.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Lucavex said:


> As far as video cards are concerned, any of the nVidia GT (or GTX) line, or ATI's Radeon HD line will do you just fine for a great HD picture and decent gaming performance.
> 
> Pick one with at least 512mb of video memory, and you'll be smooth sailing for a long time coming.


ati video cards are no good if your monitor or tv can handle resolutions like 480p24 or 720p24. my magnavox 19 in tv handles a bunch of exotic resolutions and nvidia's custom resolution creator is great for that.


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

I find myself doing less gaming & will probably convert my PC from gaming to more personal use & playing videos to my tv via HDMI, im considering swapping my 4860 ATI card for a lower power but updated 6670 ATI which is the highest power card that doesn't require dedicated power (not that my 500w power supply couldn't handle more) but the 6000 series ATI supports DX11 + all the other goodies needed at the moment for my needs atleast, but the onboard 4200 does lag so I recommend a video card over onboard personally


----------

